# Happy Thanksgiving!!



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2017)

A most Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Falcon (Nov 20, 2017)

Thank you  RuthAnne  and the same back to YOU !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks Ruthanne, wishing everyone here a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hope everybody has good visits with family and friends and a blessed day!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks Ruthanne and the same to you


----------



## Pappy (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you Ruthanne and right back at you.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2017)

*Wishing you all a very Happy Thanksgiving!*

Getting ready to go to my daughters for Thanksgiving in Virginia. We are having a New Jersey turkey though. I was able to get a free one at our food store so he will be traveling with us in his very own cooler along side some turnip to keep him company. Happy Thanksgiving to all of you and your families.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 21, 2017)

LOL, "turnip to keep him company" :biggrin-new: Love his little corn-mobile too!

Happy Thanksgiving to you as well Ruth!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 21, 2017)

Gobble Gobble back to you and yours!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving Ruthanne. Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Pete (Nov 21, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you and your families.



...and a happy Thanksgiving to you to Ruth. I just did a posting on my blog about Thanksgiving 
thoughts and invite you to read it at....https://kl1hbalaska.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pete (Nov 21, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> A most Happy Thanksgiving



...and a happy Thanksgiving to you to Ruthanne. I just did a posting on my blog about Thanksgiving 
thoughts and invite you to read it at....https://kl1hbalaska.wordpress.com/


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 21, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving, Ruth!


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 21, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving, Ruthanne!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Kaya (Nov 21, 2017)

Happy Turkey Day, people!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks Ruth, enjoy your trip!


----------



## Lara (Nov 23, 2017)

_H__a__p__py __T__h__a__nk__s__g__ivi__n__g_!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!!! Gobble Gobble!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you all, too.  Hope you have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi Ruth, thank you!


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 23, 2017)

Fave part of Thanksgiving this year.  I was looking out my window and see through some pretty, thick trees, folks living in a "not so nice" mobile home park.  I see those folks out working in town, see them driving off to work in the a.m., see them eekin out a living.  But they are trying, and I know many of them don't give up.  I am saying a little prayer today for them, and others that struggle so desperately, just to keep a roof over their families head.  Reminders of The Christmas Carol and the poor, but hard-working family of the Cratchets.

I love their spirit in that movie, and I know we have those families in real life as well.  I do pray for their continued survival today, but I am mostly thankful for their example to me, and my "small" issues compared to theirs.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, and hope you find something to truly be grateful for, Denise


----------



## Eric (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2017)




----------

